# Skype



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry if this has been answered b4. Is using skype for the uk to egypt free and vice versa please?

If it is free. can this be to mobiles as well - thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

meshey said:


> sorry if this has been answered b4. Is using skype for the uk to egypt free and vice versa please?
> 
> If it is free. can this be to mobiles as well - thanks for any help in advance.


skype to skype is free, but last time I checked not available in Egypt via mobile. You will need to use laptop/desktop to get access.

However, all laws are changing non-stop at the moment so it may well be that what's true today does not hold tomorrow


----------



## Lindyloo1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I use my laptop and call my friend in Uk who has Skype on her mobile and its free, if I call a landline in uk from skype i pay 1.4p per minute and to a mobile I pay 8.9p per minute

As always skype to skype is free

Hope that helps


----------

